# questions about new 2m/o dove :)



## mattie (Feb 21, 2020)

hi!!
I'm pretty new here and pretty new to being a dove owner! I was just wondering about my new baby, ive had her for just over a week, and i had a couple questions? she's 2 months old, and i can't tell if she's exhibiting signs of being sick or is just lazy? she'll eat and drink, and walk around after i pick her up but her favourite thing to do seems to be to find a nice spot and just nap there. (the back of my laptop, by her food dish, and on top of a painting in my room) her eyes will be closed but her feathers are not overly ruffled or anything....
also in the mornings after she's had her breakfast and drank some water her poops will be pretty watery, but then the rest of the day they'll be perfectly fine and normal. 
she also doesn't seem to interested in treats? she loves seeds but ive tried giving her kale and apple bits (cut up VERY tiny) and she'll inspect them with her beak but just ends up kind of throwing them. 
her dad was a ring neck dove and her mom was a white dove, i got her from a local bird hobbyist. 
this photo was taken yesterday:


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She looks fine to me. As long as she is eating well, then you have nothing to worry about. To keep her healthy, you can give her acv water 2 or 3 times a week. Add 5 ml of apple cider vinegar to 1 litre of water and put this down as her drinking water for the day. It helps with digestion and to keep the good gut bacteria in place. 

She will also benefit from vitamins, especially calcium with added Vit D3. If she is an indoor bird, she will need calcium when she starts laying eggs. For greenery, you can put down spinach for her. My pigeons and doves love it. Might take a while for her to get used to it.


----------



## mattie (Feb 21, 2020)

thank you so much!! i really really appreciate it <3 <3


----------



## alegna71 (Sep 21, 2019)

*Ringneck Dove*

Hi, I have quite a lot of these doves and they seem to really like defrosted peas and corn and also fresh finely chopped capsicum. I also put probiotic powder in their water and they seem to stay nice and healthy


----------

